# First Time



## CiciRomance (May 23, 2015)

Hey guys. I was wondering if anyone could tell me what it's like going to therapy for the first time as that's what I'll be doing today and I'm pretty terrified. How does someone with social anxiety talk to someone about it? What if I can't say anything?


----------



## JamesWexford (Sep 30, 2015)

You will be fine, take a deep breath and you be fine they are to liston if you dont talk he still going to support you


----------



## CiciRomance (May 23, 2015)

JamesWexford said:


> You will be fine, take a deep breath and you be fine they are to liston if you dont talk he still going to support you


Thanks. Every little bit of support helps


----------



## CiciRomance (May 23, 2015)

Can anyone else give me any advice?


----------



## dcooperlpc (Sep 21, 2015)

How'd it go?


----------



## Theresa Ann (Jun 13, 2014)

I haven't gone since my teens, but have really been wanting to go back. From my past experience they are pretty relaxed and do their best to make you feel comfortable. How did your first session go?


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

CiciRomance said:


> Hey guys. I was wondering if anyone could tell me what it's like going to therapy for the first time as that's what I'll be doing today and I'm pretty terrified. How does someone with social anxiety talk to someone about it? What if I can't say anything?


I must admit. I was a tad let down upon reading after checking out the title haha :banana

First, congrats on taking the plunge, it takes guts to push through your fears and take steps towards working through your social anxiety.

Honestly, I would let the therapist take the lead your first couple of visits. It's odd, but just like any product or service you buy, you need to take your therapist for a test run too. See what they are like, find out if they are a good fit. Like any relationship, your experience will be that much better if your personalities mix, and the therapist is warm, welcoming, and doesn't treat you judgmentally.

So, I know you probably have a thousand thoughts, feelings, and emotions that have been bottled up and just want to get off of your chest but don't really know how to make complete sense of them enough to express them. But do not fear, the job of your therapist is to help you there. Your job right now, is to make sure that you confide in the right one. If you do not feel comfortable, do not feel ashamed in "shopping around" for the right one, you will be sharing possibly some of the most personal parts of your mind that you might be reluctant to share with even your closest friend. Be good to yourself, and give yourself the patience of finding the therapist that will be an asset in your recovery, and not a hindrance.

Good luck! Keep us in the loop


----------



## CiciRomance (May 23, 2015)

So you guys know, I've gone four times already. I'm still unsure about it. She's really nice, but I find myself going there and thinking what am I gonna say today? And I get really anxious before hand. Sometimes I sit there and I don't know what else to say. It's hard, but I'm trying.


----------



## CiciRomance (May 23, 2015)

And thanks for the advice all of you  It was very much appreciated.


----------



## Cmasch (Jan 24, 2015)

CiciRomance said:


> So you guys know, I've gone four times already. I'm still unsure about it. She's really nice, but I find myself going there and thinking what am I gonna say today? And I get really anxious before hand. Sometimes I sit there and I don't know what else to say. It's hard, but I'm trying.


I was thinking of going a well, what was it like?Obviously most will differ but did they give you tips and pointers or just let you talk. Thanks


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Doesn't your therapist guide the conversation at all? I've heard before of therapists outright asking, "What do you want to talk about today," but that doesn't seem right... seems more like couch therapy. I figured it should more be like the therapist finding out what's wrong and going from there.

Maybe I'm just spoiled because my issues are readily apparent. The last two counselors I've had help me out, but they pretty much have to. You could write down anything that comes to mind throughout the week... you could even tell her that you don't know what to say.


----------



## CiciRomance (May 23, 2015)

Cmasch said:


> I was thinking of going a well, what was it like?Obviously most will differ but did they give you tips and pointers or just let you talk. Thanks


Well to be honest, it was terrifying. And I pretty much cry every time. But afterwards I do feel kinda better. I guess because I have no one to talk to about this in the first place so it's good to have someone who I can talk to. I talk, she talks. And she has given me some pointers, yes. Sometimes I do freeze up though. But then she try to get me going again.


----------



## CiciRomance (May 23, 2015)

minimized said:


> Doesn't your therapist guide the conversation at all? I've heard before of therapists outright asking, "What do you want to talk about today," but that doesn't seem right... seems more like couch therapy. I figured it should more be like the therapist finding out what's wrong and going from there.
> 
> Maybe I'm just spoiled because my issues are readily apparent. The last two counselors I've had help me out, but they pretty much have to. You could write down anything that comes to mind throughout the week... you could even tell her that you don't know what to say.


She tries to but sometimes it doesn't help me. I feel like in the beginning she kinda just waits for me to say something. I'm gonna try writing things down like you said.


----------

